# Bigger challenges outside Europe!!



## Sir G. (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi, my name is Gianny, 18 years old, and European. I have 7 years experience in the snow (2 years skiing, 5 years boarding), and the reason why i sign up on this forum is because i’am looking for bigger challenges and new experiences. Every year i go boarding to Austria (Hochfugen-Hochzillertal, Mayrhofen, Solden… ) or France (Espace killy, Les Trois Vallées…) and i have the feeling that i’am ready for something new.

I already did some research on Belgian, German, and French forums, but no one can give me an answer there, because most of them have never been outside Europe for boarding. In march i have 6 weeks holiday, and i really want to go to the mountains, but i really have no idea what is the best place to go in this period (outside Europe). I was thinking to go to Patagonia, Argentina, because i’am travelling now in South-America, but no one can give me answers about this place. Other options are Canada or Japan, but i really have no idea when the season starts over there??? So i hope there are boarders here on the forum with experience that can help me??

I’am also planning to buy a new board for the trip, i now have a burton bullet from 2008 (158) with burton cartel bindings (2008), but its more a freestyleboard and i’am looking for a good board for freeriding and to go fast, so i was thinking about the Burton Custom X 2013 (162) with the cartel bindings.:icon_scratch:


----------



## Sir G. (Jan 3, 2013)

So guys i've made a choice, i'am going to Chile and Argentina. The season starts there in June until October. I have 6 weeks free in August an September, so it's perfect. I would go for 4 weeks, still have to plan where i'am going, but i probably will start in Bariloche (Argentina). 

I'am still checking for a good freeride board, but i probably will buy the Burton Custom X (2013). If anyone has suggestions??? let me know


----------



## Lady (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm from Argentina. You can find the best snow here in July/August. I like Bariloche, city is beautiful, but Cerro Catedral has too many visitors... 
I prefer San Martín de los Andes (Cerro Chapelco), or Las Leñas (Mendoza) because has +200 backcountry trails. I like Cerro Castor too (Ushuaia), but is so far away and the wheather it's too cold. This year I will go to La Hoya (Esquel) and El Colorado (Chile).
If you wanna meet multiple places of Patagonia, yo can start from Cerro Chapelco, then go down 260km to Bariloche, near from there (80km) you can go to Cerro Bayo (Villa La Angostura), then go down again 368 km to La Hoya (Esquel). Ushuaia (Cerro Castor) it's 1980km away to Cerro Bayo... So far away! Mendoza has 2 good resorts, Las Leñas and Penitentes, and it's next to Santiago de Chile. There you have 4 resorts: Farellones, La Parva, El Colorado and Valle Nevado, very close to the city (only 50km all of them). 150km from Santiago you can visit Portillo, is the closest resort to Argentina. 
If you want to know more of this places I can help you, just ask what you need.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Have you checked out the International Regional Forum here? There's usually an active Japan thread and of course an active Canada one. 

I've noticed South America threads there, too. But it seems Lady has a lot of local info to offer:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir G. (Jan 3, 2013)

Lady said:


> I'm from Argentina. You can find the best snow here in July/August. I like Bariloche, city is beautiful, but Cerro Catedral has too many visitors...
> I prefer San Martín de los Andes (Cerro Chapelco), or Las Leñas (Mendoza) because has +200 backcountry trails. I like Cerro Castor too (Ushuaia), but is so far away and the wheather it's too cold. This year I will go to La Hoya (Esquel) and El Colorado (Chile).
> If you wanna meet multiple places of Patagonia, yo can start from Cerro Chapelco, then go down 260km to Bariloche, near from there (80km) you can go to Cerro Bayo (Villa La Angostura), then go down again 368 km to La Hoya (Esquel). Ushuaia (Cerro Castor) it's 1980km away to Cerro Bayo... So far away! Mendoza has 2 good resorts, Las Leñas and Penitentes, and it's next to Santiago de Chile. There you have 4 resorts: Farellones, La Parva, El Colorado and Valle Nevado, very close to the city (only 50km all of them). 150km from Santiago you can visit Portillo, is the closest resort to Argentina.
> If you want to know more of this places I can help you, just ask what you need.


Thanks for the information!! :thumbsup: I was planning to do multiple places, but like you are saying, everything is so far away  . So what about public transport, are there buses riding to the different resorts, or a train ?? Or is there an airport close to the resorts?? I know there is a direct flight from Buenos Aires to Bariloche, but what about the other places?? Chile i almost made my choice, because i also want to visit the City of Santiago.

Other question :laugh: , what about the nightlife overthere, is there something to do at night?? Because i know its not possible to board till midnight, and i dont like sitting in my hotelroom :yahoo:

@EatRideSleep, yes i checked the international regional forum, but there is only one one thread  , not realy active overthere

but with the information from Lady i can plan my trip already a bit better, thanks for that!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lady (Dec 13, 2012)

The number of places that you can visit depends on your budget. You could choose to visit the resorts of *Mendoza* (Penitentes and Las Leñas) or the resorts of *Patagonia* (San Martin de los Andes, Bariloche, Villa La Angostura, Esquel).
I would go to visit *Patagonia*, has more resorts and the scenery is unmatched. Unfortunately, there are no rail links to access these destinations, but there are many bus companies and are much cheaper than flights. San Martin de los Andes, Bariloche and Esquel have airport, and there are frequent flights from Buenos Aires.
First you should define the path as you have several options. I leave you some ideas for your reference:

*1.
- Flight from Buenos Aires to Esquel
- Bus from Esquel to Bariloche
- Bus from Bariloche to San Martin de los Andes
- Flight from San Martin de los Andes to Buenos Aires

2.

- Flight from Buenos Aires to San Martin de los Andes
- Bus from San Martin de los Andes to Bariloche
- Bus from Bariloche to Esquel
- Flight from Esquel to Buenos Aires*

If you want to add Villa La Angostura, you can take a bus that takes 1 hour from Bariloche, and then again, so do not stay at Villa La Angostura. I think it's the best way to include this destination on the trip.
My recommendation to fly back to Buenos Aires is because from here you have direct flights to Santiago de Chile, if you want to visit the resorts in that country.

This is a website where you can find buses that would connect all destinations: Viajes a Neuquén - Empresa de transporte terrestre de pasajeros - KoKo

For reference I can tell you the duration of travel and approximate prices in January of buses, but in winter certainly will increase because it is high season.
An important clarification, here there are several types of quotations to the foreign currency, if you change your dollars at official Currency Exchange Office get fewer pesos argentinos than changing them in other places where it is sold to the parallel quote, or you can change them to some argentinian, will pay more because here we can’t get dollars in a "legal way".
The quotes today are these (although it will continue rising in favor of foreign currency):

*Official Dollar exchange rate: $ 1 = $ 4.85
"Unofficial" Dollar: $ 1 = $ 6 approximately*

The difference is very noticeable!

Well, we continue with the buses, here are the prices:


*Bus San Martin de los Andes to Bariloche or Bariloche to San Martín de los Andes*
Prices in pesos argentinos: from $92 to $115
Official dollar prices: from U$18.96 to U$23.71
"Unofficial" dollar prices: from U$15.33 to U$19.16
Driving time: 3 hours 45 minutes average

*Bus Bariloche to Villa La Angostura or Villa La Angostura to Bariloche*
Price in pesos argentinos: $36
Official dollar price: U$7.42
"Unofficial" dollar price: U$6
Driving time: 1 hour 10 minutes or less

*Bus Bariloche to Esquel or Esquel to Bariloche*
Prices in pesos argentinos: from $105 to $170
Official dollar prices: from U$21.64 to U$35.05
"Unofficial" dollar prices: from U$17.50 to U$28.33
Driving time: 5 hours average

On the night, the place is certainly *Bariloche*, is one of the centers of Argentina's party, there are many bars and discos, much tourism.
San Martín de los Andes is more familiar, but beautiful, the mountain and the city are marvelous. Villa La Angostura not have much night but is so close to Bariloche that everyone goes there. Esquel is a small town, I know people who live there and they told me there is not much night either.

Before talking about the resorts we will make clear which corresponds to each city:

*San Martín de los Andes – Cerro Chapelco*
Web: Chapelco Ski Resort | Temporada 2012

*Bariloche – Cerro Catedral*
Web: Catedral Alta Patagonia - Bariloche - Verano 2013

*Villa La Angostura – Cerro Bayo*
Web: http://www.cerrobayoweb.com/

*Esquel – La Hoya*
Web: La Hoya - Sitio Web Oficial

*Cerro Chapelco* is a little more exclusive, that makes it a bit more expensive than other destinations in Patagonia. I have a bit of favoritism for this place because it was where I met the snow.

*Cerro Catedral* is the largest resort in Argentina, something negative to note is that there are too many people. Moreover, it has much forest and is very entertaining.

*Cerro Bayo* is a boutique resort, is small, but has one of the most breathtaking views I have observed. It has an excellent snowpark.

*La Hoya* is small, but is the cheaper and I can say that because of its location is the place that has the best snow you have in Patagonia. It is well organized and is very close to the city.

If you want to know even more specific data, numbers of trails or something else, you can ask, I'll help in any way possible. Maybe if you want to know more about Mendoza`s resorts.

PS 1: Cerro mins hill/mountain. 
PS 2: Sorry about my english!

I hope this helps you…


----------



## Sir G. (Jan 3, 2013)

Lady said:


> The number of places that you can visit depends on your budget. You could choose to visit the resorts of *Mendoza* (Penitentes and Las Leñas) or the resorts of *Patagonia* (San Martin de los Andes, Bariloche, Villa La Angostura, Esquel).
> I would go to visit *Patagonia*, has more resorts and the scenery is unmatched. Unfortunately, there are no rail links to access these destinations, but there are many bus companies and are much cheaper than flights. San Martin de los Andes, Bariloche and Esquel have airport, and there are frequent flights from Buenos Aires.
> First you should define the path as you have several options. I leave you some ideas for your reference:
> 
> ...


:3tens: wow thanks alot, this is the information i need :thumbsup: 
i appreciate your help!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## Lady (Dec 13, 2012)

You are welcome!! If you need something else just ask.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

6 week holiday around march? Dude that's prime time north America powder awesomeness.


----------



## Sir G. (Jan 3, 2013)

C.B. said:


> 6 week holiday around march? Dude that's prime time north America powder awesomeness.


Really?? I was planning to go to whistler next year in January, but i just checked the airfares and they are fucking cheap to go in march :yahoo:. An if there is powder why not!! :bowdown:


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Argentina and Chile are on my hit list... Thanks so much for all the information!


----------



## WoodsBar (Oct 19, 2012)

Dude, dont come to south america it just sucks save urself some time and money and go somewhere in europe, us, japan or even new zealand.
Its just expensive, the lifts are old, runs are badly mantained and doesnt snow that much too.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

WoodsBar said:


> Dude, dont come to south america it just sucks save urself some time and money and go somewhere in europe, us, japan or even new zealand.
> Its just expensive, the lifts are old, runs are badly mantained and doesnt snow that much too.


Oh shut it with the "locals" attitude. The op has already chosen a spot. I seriously doubt you are going to see a huge increase in crowds from the huge uptick in international travel. Keep in mind these are the people that keep the bullwheels spinning for you. You can always do what I did and quit using ski areas. Crowds, ski area problems...


----------



## Zenhugh (Dec 25, 2012)

Sir G. said:


> So guys i've made a choice, i'am going to Chile and Argentina. The season starts there in June until October. I have 6 weeks free in August an September, so it's perfect. I would go for 4 weeks, still have to plan where i'am going, but i probably will start in Bariloche (Argentina).
> 
> I'am still checking for a good freeride board, but i probably will buy the Burton Custom X (2013). If anyone has suggestions??? let me know


Hey Sir G, I have been riding a GNU Bully Goat this season and have found it an awesome all round freeride board. It can handle powder quite well. I was riding up to 4ft powder and it handled very well and I found it was good through the trees and crud and even handles groomers well. I noticed you have been boarding for a while but I don't know your level. The Billy Goat seems to respond better the harder you charge. I also ride a Never Summer Premier 1 but found it won't handle the powder as well as the Billy Goat. I also have a Jones Hovercraft split for back country tours. 
I have noticed quite a few threads on here discussing boards also with good reviews by forum members. Take the time to read through them and do some research so that you get a board that will do what you want. 
Happy riding and make sure you post back on your experience in SA.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

